# How Do i check ram? .. Is software to check ram like Scan Disk etc. !!



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2006)

Guys what the way to check the Ram .. I mean if the ram is bad the computer cant boot.
But cant there be possibility that Computer is booting n Some part of IC is bad.
I heard there is software to check ram like Scan Disk etc. !!

Can any one tell whats the software?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 3, 2006)

*www.memtest86.com/
...................................


----------



## Ch@0s (Jun 3, 2006)

Download memtest from that link. Create a bootable floppy or cd. Test away! If you have vista, it has an inbuilt ram tester in the boot loader.


----------



## cyrux (Jun 3, 2006)

But be patient , this will take a lot of time


----------

